# Second Life



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 24, 2012)

website says version 1.23.5 is the last to work on PowerPC Mac problem is i cant find it anywhere and the Second Life site no longer offers old version downloads.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 24, 2012)

Would that version even connect to the system?



> Note that most older versions are blocked from logging into the Secondlife grid by Linden Labs.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 24, 2012)

hmm i didnt see that part i tend to experiment since i found out Trillian works on PowerPC and Leo spite Trillian SR stating Intel only and no earlier than 10.6.8


----------

